# 2021 Shiawassee thread. (conditions inside)



## craigrh13

Back row south prior looks terrible with those dirt mounds out there. The birds avoid those zones like the plague.


----------



## Wallis

I think we were 4th or 5th from last out of 50 this pm, and we had a stellar hunt. I’ve been hunting private most of the year and whoopin em but there is something about going to st charles getting a bad draw and still getting them that is extremely addicting


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

craigrh13 said:


> Back row south prior looks terrible with those dirt mounds out there. The birds avoid those zones like the plague.


well as long as you know why they are there and how it couldn't be avoided...then ok. p.s. zone chooser shoulda known they were there, he had options.


----------



## ikesnipecity

Hunted 10.25 AM. 13 Parties. Absolute barrel burner, ran out of shells before 10am. Pouring rain, very gusty. Was best duck hunt I've ever been on.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

this stud pulled into my decoys this morning. made that odd quack that i haven't heard in a while. love shooting gads.


----------



## craigrh13

Meh-meh-meh


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

craigrh13 said:


> Meh-meh-meh


yup. did 3 short ones....then died.


----------



## goose schatt

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this stud pulled into my decoys this morning. made that odd quack that i haven't heard in a while. love shooting gads.
> 
> View attachment 794635


Drake gadwall is underrated…love them!


----------



## BucksandDucks

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this stud pulled into my decoys this morning. made that odd quack that i haven't heard in a while. love shooting gads.
> 
> View attachment 794635


Beautiful bird 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

here's my retriever that i got from the pound last year doin the retrieve. definitely slower on the way in than the way out but i'll take it. he was free, still untrained refurb waterfowl dog. lol. he knows how to sit...and sometimes stays when told, breaks often. other than that he just hunts. sometimes i yell at him while hes running around.  @fsamie1 take note how there isn't a feather out of place after a 60 yrd retrieve....


----------



## fsamie1

Nice dog and very mellow. good job training a pound dog to retrieve. I hunt next to this dog any day.


----------



## Bmac

How many parties have been at the draws this week? I'm thinking I may try my luck Thursday or Friday. Chances at ducks have been few and far between for me so far this season. I'm hoping to get my young dog on a few feathers. And yes she has had a bit of training.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Bmac said:


> How many parties have been at the draws this week? I'm thinking I may try my luck Thursday or Friday. Chances at ducks have been few and far between for me so far this season. I'm hoping to get my young dog on a few feathers. And yes she has had a bit of training.


20+ in morning
30+ in evening.

all fields are open and have 6" or more (high ends of fields). most have 12" to 20" in them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 20+ in morning
> 30+ in evening.
> 
> all fields are open and have 6" or more (high ends of fields). most have 12" to 20" in them.


Weekly Managed Waterfowl Area Manager’s Update

Use this as the weekly data reporting form. Submit this form to Eric Hilliard each Monday.
Submit all forms electronically. Information will be posted weekly on
www.michigan.gov/wetlandwonders .
Area name: Shiawassee River State Game Area

Staff person submitting report: Victor Weigold

Last week in review: cooler wet weather this week has brought more birds to the area. Number
of parties in the draw this week ranged from 8 parties to 50 parties
Weather wet and cooler
Waterfowl abundance refuge count this week to 5594 ducks with 753 geese. If the
refuge count was today there would be a significant increase in the numbers.

Hunting conditions: all fields are now harvested and are flooded with at least 6 inches of
water in the shallowest parts of the field. Big kudos to Bob Walker for finishing up harvest
despite the muddy field conditions.

Hunter numbers: have been low for the beginning of the week with a low of 8 parties,
party size increased over the weekend with 50 parties for todays afternoon draw.

Waterfowl harvest: harvest this week is up to 2400 ducks and 316 geese. With 1648
hunter trips. The average of 1.46 ducks per hunter trip and 1.65 birds per hunter trip.

What to expect this week: cooler temps with cloudy conditions forecasted for the upcoming
week.

Upcoming events on Saturday November 6 th youth priority p.m. draw.

Other comments: this week we finally are seeing a good push of new birds to the area. Mallard
numbers are up significantly. It was good to see the bee hive of birds coming into the fields after
shooting hours.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

side note.. shiawassee hunters are very weather dependent. if there is wind/snow/rain/clouds in forecast expect 50+ parties.


----------



## LooksMoosey

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> side note.. shiawassee hunters are very weather dependent. if there is wind/snow/rain/clouds in forecast expect 50+ parties.


yep. 47 (PM hunt) parties yesterday (cloudy, rainy, windy). Drew darn near last, still killed birds. Not even mad haha!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

hunted 30's this weekend. every field has good water. easy access. same with 1-4.


----------



## LongLines

After hunting tonight my boy and I were paddling our kayaks in and when we got to the other side of the corn my boy says what are those? I look and 12 deer in single file are walking across the water and into the middle of the corn strip in our zone. I have seen plenty of deer before but never a group like that crossing 2 to 3 foot of water going into a zone. Also had a huge bald eagle going over our head to start our hunt. We drew in bad but heard a lot of shots and watched a few zones miss around us. Always fun to hang with my boy!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

LongLines said:


> After hunting tonight my boy and I were paddling our kayaks in and when we got to the other side of the corn my boy says what are those? I look and 12 deer in single file are walking across the water and into the middle of the corn strip in our zone. I have seen plenty of deer before but never a group like that crossing 2 to 3 foot of water going into a zone. Also had a huge bald eagle going over our head to start our hunt. We drew in bad but heard a lot of shots and watched a few zones miss around us. Always fun to hang with my boy!


i've seen the biggest bucks out there...in the flooded corn.


----------



## lefty421

Whelp, decided to hunt shi this week for the first time this season. showed up at the draw yesterday morning not realizing it was Veterans Day. Oops. Next time I'll be sure to check the calendar first!

Had to wait for the Vet draw to take place and then got in the stand-bye drawing. only 26 parties total between both draws, so not bad. 

should of easily had a couple more, but can't complain too much. Corn is in good shape this year and the new BAC's are great. Just need to get rid of those dirt mounds, but I'm sure that will be done before next season.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Could you set up field mallards on those dirt mounds?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jerry Lamb said:


> Could you set up field mallards on those dirt mounds?


you could, yes.


----------



## blklab

Jerry Lamb said:


> Could you set up field mallards on those dirt mounds?


Maybe some goose decoys too!😄


----------



## Jerry Lamb

I would try it I bet no one has yet.


----------



## Mike L

Heck ya I'd do a set up there. A pair on one of the humps ? And three floaters


----------



## craigrh13

Parking lot for the win!!!


----------



## GrouseMD

I went to the draw for the first time last Friday (11/12). I drew 44th out of 52 parties and still had an absolute blast. The hunters I chatted with at the launch were very helpful in pointing me towards my zone. I saw birds all afternoon. They preferred the zones around me, but I was still able to get a pintail and green wing over my spread and killed both . What a special place. I'll be back every chance I get.


----------



## lefty421

I guess only the teal got the memo today. Since that's all that showed up.
finished with 10 gw teal, and 1 spoonie.


----------



## craigrh13

You must of hunted the corner or the parking lot. Been a slam dunk for teal.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

craigrh13 said:


> You must of hunted the corner or the parking lot. Been a slam dunk for teal.


he didn't and its none of your business either way.


----------



## craigrh13

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> he didn't and its none of your business either way.


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BumpRacerX

2nd trip ever to Shiawassee was something special. Can't say thank you enough to Far Beyond Driven, Sampson's Owner and Sampson's Owner's son for the trip and great company. It took Shiawassee, a crew of friends, and a borrowed Browning BPS (after the owner had collected his four greenheads) to make it happen. But I finally collected my first limit of Mallards at a Wetland Wonder. I had did it on State Land, but never at the draws. 

Now...I'm on the prowl for a Sport Boat/Square Stern Canoe/Alumacraft 1436 LT. I have the mud motor and trailer already. 

Sampson's Owner collected a spectacular prime Black Duck (plus some mallards). Landed in FBD's $90 a half dozen decoys. When I say right in, I mean it might have been rubbing the decoys trying to get lucky. As we're waiting for it to clear the blocks BOOOOOM. It was awesome. 

Broke my second shotgun in three days. FBD loans me the BPS as he's got his Mallards. And then we proceed to work Blacks and Pintails. Plus a layup on a Goose that I miss with his gun. The sigh was epic. I'm not sure I'm ever gonna live that down.

Part of the joy of waterfowling. These are the little stories that make it worthwhile.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

There were more on the pile but it collapsed. Duck Jenga is hard.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

BumpRacerX said:


> 2nd trip ever to Shiawassee was something special. Can't say thank you enough to Far Beyond Driven, Sampson's Owner and Sampson's Owner's son for the trip and great company. It took Shiawassee, a crew of friends, and a borrowed Browning BPS (after the owner had collected his four greenheads) to make it happen. But I finally collected my first limit of Mallards at a Wetland Wonder. I had did it on State Land, but never at the draws.
> 
> Now...I'm on the prowl for a Sport Boat/Square Stern Canoe/Alumacraft 1436 LT. I have the mud motor and trailer already.
> 
> Sampson's Owner collected a spectacular prime Black Duck (plus some mallards). Landed in FBD's $90 a half dozen decoys. When I say right in, I mean it might have been rubbing the decoys trying to get lucky. As we're waiting for it to clear the blocks BOOOOOM. It was awesome.
> 
> Broke my second shotgun in three days. FBD loans me the BPS as he's got his Mallards. And then we proceed to work Blacks and Pintails. Plus a layup on a Goose that I miss with his gun. The sigh was epic. I'm not sure I'm ever gonna live that down.
> 
> Part of the joy of waterfowling. These are the little stories that make it worthwhile.


glad you had an amazing hunt. way better than that last one.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

FOR THE RECORD I ONLY SWATTED THE BLACK DUCK BECAUSE SOMEONES GUN WENT CLICK. LOL Upon my inspection no decoys were harmed. Kevin let me know if you find any damage. I may be ordering 6 of those Avian swimmers as I like the look. What a great day. STEVE


----------



## Sampsons_owner

A better picture. S


----------



## Adern

It’s debatable on what is the better pic 🤪


----------



## BumpRacerX

Sampsons_owner said:


> FOR THE RECORD I ONLY SWATTED THE BLACK DUCK BECAUSE SOMEONES GUN WENT CLICK. LOL Upon my inspection no decoys were harmed. Kevin let me know if you find any damage. I may be ordering 6 of those Avian swimmers as I like the look. What a great day. STEVE


Man I was hoping to skip over the fact/rewrite history that the Black Duck was so gorgeous I was fully prepared to pay for any collateral decoy damages as well LOL.

There's always an emergency $100 bill on hand. I'm swatting this Black Duck. I'll pay for the decoys if I have to.

Click.

And then Steve scored the perfect Blackie.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I didn't even pick up my gun so I got no dog in the fight. 

Now had you popped one of my hand carved corkers, we'd have a side bar chat, but all's good.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Last time I was in.that zone I got a band because someone's gun went click. Just paying it forward.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I'll entertain banning spinners at all units if everyone else will entertain no motors at all managed units. Those two make about as much sense.


"Pass" shooting at Bravo. Got my first goose there. Still have a bag of T for reloading, and a box of F's from when they went BBB or larger.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'll entertain banning spinners at all units if everyone else will entertain no motors at all managed units. Those two make about as much sense.
> 
> 
> "Pass" shooting at Bravo. Got my first goose there. Still have a bag of T for reloading, and a box of F's from when they went BBB or larger.


How is that in anyway related? Lol. I realize some people have become reliant on spinners to hunt. But it’s really not needed. Ban them on all east side managed areas. There. Good compromise.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Makes for a better hunt. Quieter. Smaller parties. Less corn knocked down / no huge rigs in each zone.

Many times I've paddled into a unit parked my kayak at the end of the corn, sneaked down the corn, and jumped up birds at hours.


----------



## Tavor

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'll entertain banning spinners at all units if everyone else will entertain no motors at all managed units. Those two make about as much sense.


I'd go for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Makes for a better hunt. Quieter. Smaller parties. Less corn knocked down / no huge rigs in each zone.
> 
> Many times I've paddled into a unit parked my kayak at the end of the corn, sneaked down the corn, and jumped up birds at hours.


Lol ok. I don’t think anyone is gonna take your beloved spinners from you anytime. You’re safe, dude.


----------



## eye-sore

Good luck paddling out to the 30s 40s.nobody will be there to tow you in lol


----------



## craigrh13

eye-sore said:


> Good luck paddling out to the 30s 40s.nobody will be there to tow you in lol


FBD will be there to tow everyone in!!!


----------



## eye-sore

I remember reading a story on here about someone paddling to the 30s or 40s and had a strong south wind needing to be towed back.just be careful what ya wish for


----------



## propbuster

WOW. This thread really went off the rails ... Hunted the same field at Shi Saturday afternoon that a buddy hunted Friday afternoon. When he left Friday night, there was no ice. When we showed up at 1pm the next day, the entire field was iced over with up to 1" of ice. Broke a lot of ice going down the ditches, plus in the field. Shot at one bird. Lots of work for no reward.


----------



## craigrh13

propbuster said:


> WOW. This thread really went off the rails ... Hunted the same field at Shi Saturday afternoon that a buddy hunted Friday afternoon. When he left Friday night, there was no ice. When we showed up at 1pm the next day, the entire field was iced over with up to 1" of ice. Broke a lot of ice going down the ditches, plus in the field. Shot at one bird. Lots of work for no reward.


When there’s ice that means other areas come alive. I don’t hunt the fields once ice hits.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Paddled to and from 50 opening weekend (actually beat the rest of the crew in the boat out there due to the log jam at the boat launch), 37 a few weeks ago in a 20 mph west wind, 35, 37, and 44 previous years. No big deal. To learn the area I've paddled from Miller to Hulien and back.


----------



## natureboy2534

.


----------



## lefty421

propbuster said:


> WOW. This thread really went off the rails ... Hunted the same field at Shi Saturday afternoon that a buddy hunted Friday afternoon. When he left Friday night, there was no ice. When we showed up at 1pm the next day, the entire field was iced over with up to 1" of ice. Broke a lot of ice going down the ditches, plus in the field. Shot at one bird. Lots of work for no reward.


We did the same. broke ice to get to the spot, broke ice to put the blocks out, and only a single goose came in feet first. Dropped him on the far side of the hole and then had to go break more ice to go get him. ugh. changing tactics for tomorrow.


----------



## Wolverine423

I’ve paddle a kayak all over that place. Also see older guys in canoes paddling all around . Its really NO big task in doing so.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

lefty421 said:


> We did the same. broke ice to get to the spot, broke ice to put the blocks out, and only a single goose came in feet first. Dropped him on the far side of the hole and then had to go break more ice to go get him. ugh. changing tactics for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 801517


damn good looking chair #Duck-rite


----------



## ice ghost

Killing ducks in fields without spinners must be a private land only deal. LOL!! I say ban em forever everywhere and then we find out who can blow on a duck call and master the art of deception. I’ve hated them since day one when I watched birds cup up in the ozone’s and fall into guys on the first pass. They turned truly lousy duck hunters into pros overnight. I’ve hunted the Todd farm with some friends that run the electric circus. We smoked the mallards with 22 spinners. Just seemed dumb to me, entertaining, but not duck hunting. At least not duck hunting the way I like it.


----------



## ice ghost

Sorry this wasn’t related to shiawussy, but I love shooting my mouth off about spinners. Did I mention I hate em?


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Season has less than a week left.
Forget about the gadgets nobody that is still hunting this late is using them except where practical.
I wish I had access to a field. If you’ve never been under a tornado well, once you have, you might feel different about them.
There’s enough bans and laws. Based on my hunch, we’re about to lose some hunters with season and bag restrictions. Those Mallards can’t all be further north…


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jerry Lamb said:


> Season has less than a week left.
> Forget about the gadgets nobody that is still hunting this late is using them except where practical.
> I wish I had access to a field. If you’ve never been under a tornado well, once you have, you might feel different about them.
> There’s enough bans and laws. Based on my hunch, we’re about to lose some hunters with season and bag restrictions. Those Mallards can’t all be further north…


i can agree. having thousand birds (mallards) spin a dry field spread is something everyone has to witness at least once. i was fortunate enough to do it a few weeks a season every year. very addicting.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Once there were so many and so close when I rose up they all crapped at once as we fired.
I was covered in it…
How about this: the utter silence after a previous deafening wall of sound…
Even funnier: having 3 ace duck callers on the right out of 8 hunters. Watching every tornado funnel on that end. They figured it out, eventually…


----------

